# acabar de' e 'acabar por



## meninainglesa

Ola a todos,

Estou a pensar na diferença entre as duas construções, acabar por e acabar de. Como saber quando é correto usa-las? Ja sei que referem a um fim, ou seja, uma conclusão de uma coisa, mas não percebo se existe uma diferença entre elas.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Há diferença, sim. '_Acabar de_' usa-se imediatamente a seguir a ter concluído algo ( por exemplo, '_acabei de ler o seu post_', ou seja, foi o que fiz imediatamente antes), '_acabar por_' quando fazemos uma coisa que não tínhamos inicialmente intenção de fazer (por exemplo '_não tinha intenção de lhe responder, mas pensei melhor e acabei por escrever este post_' ). Não leve os exemplos a sério, mas são bons para explicar a diferença.


----------



## meninainglesa

Muito útil - obrigada!


----------



## artefacto_

"acabar por <infinitivo>" pode ser substituído por "acabar <gerúndio>" (embora a última construção possa também indicar a forma como se acabou, na prática essa ambiguidade raramente ocorre). É semelhante ao inglês "end up <present participle>".


----------



## Panem et Circenses

Carfer, 
So, to clarify, acabar de (fazer) is "to finish (doing)" and acabar por (fazer) is "to end up (doing)"?

artefacto_,
Is there a tendency to use one or the other based on where you live? (between acabar por and acabar <gerúndio>)
_Há uma tendência usar um dissos baseado em onde se mora?_


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Panem et Circenses said:


> Carfer,
> So, to clarify, acabar de (fazer) is "to finish (doing)" and acabar por (fazer) is "to end up (doing)"?



I'm not Carfer, but I can confirm you're spot-on.


----------



## Ari RT

The use in Brasil is the same as referred by Carfer.
Just one little point you may have missed: we understand "acabar de fazer" more like "to have just done" than "to finish doing", unless the context points to your understanding above.
Examples:
1 - I just read your post = Acabo de ler seu post.
2 - I finished reading your enormously long post = Acabei de ler seu longuíssimo post (you can see it needs a bit of context to be really different from the above).
3 - I'm about to finish reading your post = Estou a ponto de acabar de ler seu post.
4 - I can't finish reading your post, it's too long. = Não consigo acabar de ler seu post, é longo demais.
5 - I didn't mean to, but I ended up reading your post = Não tinha a intenção, mas acabei por ler seu post (in Brasil, also "acabei lendo o seu post").

"Acabar" could be substituted by "terminar" in examples 2, 3, 4. Never in 1. Would be understood, but sound weird in 5.


----------



## KalAlbè

Ari RT said:


> The use in Brasil is the same as referred by Carfer.
> Just one little point you may have missed: we understand "acabar de fazer" more like "to have just done" than "to finish doing", unless the context points to your understanding above.
> Examples:
> 1 - I just read your post = Acabo de ler seu post.
> 2 - I finished reading your enormously long post = Acabei de ler seu longuíssimo post (you can see it needs a bit of context to be really different from the above).
> 3 - I'm about to finish reading your post = Estou a ponto de acabar de ler seu post.
> 4 - I can't finish reading your post, it's too long. = Não consigo acabar de ler seu post, é longo demais.
> 5 - I didn't mean to, but I ended up reading your post = Não tinha a intenção, mas acabei por ler seu post (in Brasil, also "acabei lendo o seu post").
> 
> "Acabar" could be substituted by "terminar" in examples 2, 3, 4. Never in 1. Would be understood, but sound weird in 5.



Very thorough explanation! But now I have a question.

"Acabo de ler seu post" e "acabei de ler seu post". Eu traduziria as duas frases como "I've just finished reading your post" no inglês, mas não sei se no português significa a mesma coisa, pensando no tempo verbal. O que você acha?


----------



## Carfer

KalAlbè said:


> Very thorough explanation! But now I have a question.
> 
> "Acabo de ler seu post" e "acabei de ler seu post". Eu traduziria as duas frases como "I've just finished reading your post" no inglês, mas não sei se no português significa a mesma coisa, pensando no tempo verbal. O que você acha?



Com esse sentido, sim, significam a mesma coisa e são usadas indiferentemente. Há que ter algum cuidado, contudo, quando usa o presente do indicativo porque pode introduzir alguma ambiguidade. É que o presente do indicativo tem frequentemente em português um valor de futuro, como, por exemplo em '_Acabo de ler este livro e já lhe telefono_' que quer dizer '_vou terminar'_ a leitura e a seguir telefonar-lhe-ei. Nesse caso '_acabo de ler_' tem o sentido de '_I'll finish reading_'. Note que, apesar do sentido de futuro, ambos os verbos estão no presente . O contexto permite quase sempre desfazer a ambiguidade. Por exemplo em '_Acabo de ler o livro de F... e não gostei_'  está claro que a leitura já terminou, mas '_acabo de ler o livro de F..._', sem mais, não é assim tão óbvio.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> '_acabo de ler o livro de F..._', sem mais, não é assim tão óbvio.



Então, qual é o sentido desta frase, na sua opinião, para eu perceber melhor?


----------



## Ari RT

My bad. 
I'm working it English > Portuguese, since meninainglesa is British. I thought that concept first, then foreign language formula, would be the easiest for her. Let me rephrase it.
1 - I just finished reading your post (at this very moment)= Acabo de ler seu post.
2 - I have already finished reading your enormously long post (sometime in the past) = Já acabei de ler seu longuíssimo post. 

Thinking backwards:
a) "Acabo de ler seu post", just like that, nothing else around, means: "I just finished reading it (at this very moment)".
b) "Hoje à noite acabo de ler seu post e lhe telefono": I tried to sneak past this, so as not to confuse a non native's mind with a weird construction, but you spotted me. It means "tonight I'll finish reading your post and then (after having finished) I'll call you". Coloquial, non-gramatical, ambiguous, I don't use it in writing. If I happen to need to use this, I'll make sure the context makes it clear. Notice that we are using two presents to mean a future and a further (but not conditional) future. I don't like it. I know English speakers are used to immediate future. I'm going home = vou (imediatamente, mas ainda não comecei a ir) para casa. But this is worse.
c) "Acabei de ler seu post" without any other information or context may mean:
- I have just finished reading it (at this very moment); or
- I have already finished reading it (sometime in the past).
d) "Já acabei de ler seu post" means "I've already finished..."


----------



## Carfer

'_Acabo de ler o livro de F.._.' tanto pode significar _que terminei a leitura naquele instante ou há um tempo relativamente curto_ como que _estou em vias de a acabar. _A expressão é, consequentemente, ambígua se o contexto não permitir esclarecê-la.
Se me perguntarem '_Vais às compras?_' e eu responder '_Vou, mas primeiro acabo de ler este livro_', o sentido é futuro não obstante o tempo verbal ser o presente do indicativo.
'_Acabar de'_ pode ter, portanto, significados temporais bastante diferentes, como ocorre, aliás, com muitas outros verbos.



Ari RT said:


> Coloquial, non-gramatical, ambiguous, I don't use it in writing.



Agramatical porquê, Ari? Ambígua sim, mas não vejo porque haja de ser agramatical? O uso do presente do indicativo para marcar factos futuros próximos é aceite pelos gramáticos, veja a "Nova Gramática" de Celso Cunha/Lindley Cintra, pág. 326 da edição de 1985 (dou-lhe a data e não o nº de ordem porque só a tenho comigo em PDF que não o indica, mas é essa a data do prefácio)


----------



## xiskxisk

Acabei de - I've just
Acabei por - I ended up

Acabei de jantar.
I've just have dinner.

Acabei por jantar em casa.
I ended up eating at home.


----------



## KalAlbè

Obrigado a vocês dois por suas explicações bem detalhadas. 
Pessoalmente, nas situações entre "acabo de ler seu post" e "acabei de ler se post" prefiro começar a frase com _Acabei_, pois como nativo de inglês faz mais sentido na minha mente. Fica mais parecido com nossa "I've just..."


----------



## Ari RT

Tem razão, é uso suportado pela regra.
Meu incômodo com esse uso é sua falha em definir um significado unívoco. Seu uso depende de contexto. O verbo sozinho não tem o poder de "significar". Não sei se me explico. No meu modelo mental da língua, uma boa frase é composta de agente, verbo e seu objeto, com as variações conhecidas. O resto é perfumaria, e, quanto menos significativo for o núcleo sujeito+verbo+objeto, mais perfumaria será necessária para a correta transmissão de uma ideia entre emissor e receptor(es).
Ao fim e ao cabo, voltamos sempre ao que sempre faz a diferença neste forum: contexto. Uma pequena frase pode significar o mundo, se não inserida em um contexto, e, quanto menor a frase, mais ampla de possibilidades. O limite é a palavra isolada. O que é manga? Pode ser a parte da camisa que cobre os braços, o vidro da lâmpada de óleo ou uma fruta. Mas não se pode acender o pavio dentro da fruta, comer a roupa ou vestir o vidro, salvo em um exercício de realismo fantástico. A palavra manga, por sua amplitude de possíveis significados, exige algo mais para ser uma portadora efetiva de uma ideia. Se a manga foi comida, agora sim, sei de que manga se trata.
Se o uso em comento (presente significando "futuro imediato") for bem feito, com as cautelas necessárias, aceito que é boa técnica de escrita. Tem lá seus usos, principalmente na língua falada.
Mas veja que estamos à beira do "off topic".
Não que me incomode, muito pelo contrário. Quanto mais discussão a respeito de um dado tópico, mais aprendo. Meu segundo parágrafo é um convite ao contraditório, mas não alerte os moderadores. A discussão de bom nível (tanto de profundidade quanto de cordialidade) é ambrosia rara.
Mas o que a moça queria saber é a diferença entre acabar por e acabar de...


----------



## Carfer

Concordo consigo, mas as línguas seriam muito pobres sem essa multiplicidade de sentidos tal como seria a vida sem os odores (a propósito gostei dessa imagem da '_perfumaria_'). Quanto ao _'off-topic_', estamos a falar dos significados de _'acabar de_'. Se há vários, todos eles devem ser tidos em conta para a diferença com '_acabar por_'. Em todo o caso, felizmente, não sou moderador.


----------



## Vanda

Os moderadores/ a moderadora acha muito bem-vinda toda e qualquer discussão contraditória , cordial e civilizada e ela também aprende muito com elas!


----------

